# Seven 4wk Old Greyhound Puppies (KGC)



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*SEVEN GREYHOUND PUPPIES*

These gorgeous purebred greyhound puppies were born at the end of November '09 and were due to be put to sleep as it was an unwanted breeding. Thankfully KGC volunteers stepped in and saved these little guys. They dont have names yet, but there are three stunning blues, two unusual blue brindles and two black beauties in the litter. They will be ready to go to new homes once they are fully weaned and their vaccinations have started - soon after mid January. Sadly their mother was not surrendered with them and has already been taken back by the owner.  But at least these puppies will get to be family pets and not racing machines.

As with all puppies, they will need someone at home most of the day when they are so young. They would also greatly benefit from puppy socialisation and training classes. These guys will be suitable for just about any type of home (with children, other dogs, cats or small furries) provided they get steady training from the start. Adopters will need to agree to pay to have their chosen puppy neutered when they are old enough, and we will keep in touch to support adopters and to ensure this is done. 

These fuzzy bundles of fun are currently in Ireland but will be travelling to Norfolk, UK at the end of January 2010. If you are in Ireland and would like to offer a home to one of the puppies, please contact us as soon as possible. If you live in the UK you can get the puppies once they've travelled across, but it might be best to contact us ASAP anyway as these little cutsie pies will probably get snapped up fast! Who could resist such gorgeous little furballs??

***UPDATE 01/2010**

We have had several home offers for these pups now which we are homechecking. If you would like to go on a waiting list to be considered if we need more homes please let us know.*










~~ KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION ~~

Kerry Greyhound Connection is a small voluntary organisation based in County Kerry, Ireland and Norfolk, England and operates through a network of volunteers. We can look after approximately 40 greyhounds at any one time, in Ireland and the UK.

*Each dog is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped, and given a full veterinary check before being adopted.*
We assess the suitability of all home offers, and we have homed greyhounds in Ireland, the UK, Europe and the USA.

We can be contacted via *PM* or through any of the following:

*Email:* [email protected] 
*Website:* www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk
*Address:* P.O. Box 58, Cromer, Norfolk, NR27 7AG.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_oh my gosh how cute r they !!! i wish we lived near norfolk :001_tt1:_


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _oh my gosh how cute r they !!! i wish we lived near norfolk :001_tt1:_


Hehehe arent they! They can be homed to anywhere in the UK though, just so you know 

And i looove your avatar picture hehe!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless they are so cute, gorgeous,


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i wish i had room for another dog!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I miss my pointy dog so much - good luck finding homes for these, they're beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Beautiful pups the brindles are blue brindles at the moment but at only four weeks of age they may still turn into a lighter brindle colour. Young greyhounds and whippets are known for changing colour slightly as they get older. My show greyhound is whits with black brindle patches but was born white with patches that were almost completely black.

Good luck in finding them new homes.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahh i really shouldnt have looked at ur website  i want them all  if you ever need a foster home for down south please consider me


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> ahh i really shouldnt have looked at ur website  i want them all  if you ever need a foster home for down south please consider me


Zomg we're aaaalways desperate for foster homes!  Can i ask you to contact Jill either by phone: 0044 (0)75000 626 48 or by email: [email protected] and im sure she'd LOVE to hear from you!

Thanks so much for offering!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_oooh excellent i will do  _

_have emailed her now  oh im all excited now hehe do you often get gh that are ok with small dogs ? and children ? :blush:_


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _oooh excellent i will do  _
> 
> _have emailed her now  oh im all excited now hehe do you often get gh that are ok with small dogs ? and children ? :blush:_


Thanks so much for offering!  We'd get a fair few hounds that are fine with both kiddies and small dogs. Generally any hound that hasnt raced for a long time would be ok with small doggies, but we'd make sure thats the case before giving the hound to you! 

Thanks again, and happy new year!
tam


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

These little guys all have home offers pending now, along with a waiting list in case any dont work out!

This thread can be closed, thanks everyone!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

all adopted


----------

